# Redford Naturals?



## Aya2649 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello!
So i work at pet supplies plus and they have their own brand, its pretty new and its called Redford naturals.
I was talking with my manager and he said its like Taste of the wild (which i planned to feed my future pup).
I also get a 20% discount on the food
Can Anyone tell me anything about this food?
Is it equal, less of a greater quality than taste of the wild? 
I tried researching myself but im not really sure what all to look for in a good food.

Also, along with feeder her regular dog food, what raw foods would be good or should i just stick with the dog food? I cant afford to feed her all raw but would like her to have some special every week

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It doesn't look like a bad food. No obvious grains, and the proteins seem pretty good.

If you want to supplement a bit of raw to keep your pups teeth clean, I recommend turkey necks, or chicken backs or legs with the skin removed. The higher bone content in those parts will make soft stool less likely.


----------



## Aya2649 (Nov 5, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> It doesn't look like a bad food. No obvious grains, and the proteins seem pretty good.
> 
> If you want to supplement a bit of raw to keep your pups teeth clean, I recommend turkey necks, or chicken backs or legs with the skin removed. The higher bone content in those parts will make soft stool less likely.


Thanks! I will definitely am going to try it out then. I hope it is good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie (Jan 21, 2016)

How often do you give the dogs turkey necks, or chicken backs or legs. This is raw (uncooked) correct?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Odie said:


> How often do you give the dogs turkey necks, or chicken backs or legs. This is raw (uncooked) correct?


My female gets kibble in the morning and one chicken leg every evening.


----------

